# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Προτεινόμενα υλικά για τους πάτους των κλουβιών

## xXx

ύστερα από έρευνα μέσα στο internet αλλά και ρωτώντας φίλους και βλέποντας υλικά που και αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν κατέληξα στα ακόλουθα!όποιος ή όποια έχει να προσθέσει κάτι παρακαλώ ας το κάνει για να μαθαίνουμε και κάποια νέα υλικά ή υλικά που δεν γνωρίζουμε!

1)αντικοκκιδιακή άμμος σχετικά μεγάλου μεγέθους της Versele Laga!μου την πρότεινε ο φίλος Μάκης (mgerom) και θα έλεγα ότι έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τη χρήση της επειδή είναι ''ογκόδες'' υλικό, δηλαδή σχετικά μικρή ποσότητά της καλύπτει μεγάλους χώρους-πάτους κλουβιών σε σχέση με την απλά ψιλή άμμο!


2)αντικοκκιδιακή άμμος αντίστοιχη με την πιο πάνω απλά άλλης εταιρίας της Natural δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει!


3)cats best : υλικό που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για τα κλουβιά κατόχων γάτας,hamster,κουνελιών κλπ!το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και είναι ιδιαίτερα απορροφητικό και δεν παρασύρεται επίσης εύκολα από τον αέρα αν έχετε εκτροφή μπαλκονάτη (μετά από παρότρυνση του φίλου jk21)


4)asan : υλικό που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για τα κλουβιά κατόχων γάτας,hamster,κουνελιών κλπ!δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά από το μαγαζί που αγόρασα το cats best μου ανέφεραν ότι είναι πιο απορροφητικό από το cats best!


5)ψιλή άμμος υλικό πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενο, το αρνητικό για μένα είναι ότι αν έχετε εκτροφή μπαλκονάτη είναι ευαίσθητη στο φύσημα του αέρα και παρασύρεται!επίσης είναι και αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω στο πρώτο προϊόν!στην περίπτωση της άμμου εδώ, επειδή δεν είναι ''ογκώδες'' υλικό θέλεις μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες αυτής για να καλύψεις τον ίδιο πάτο σε σχέση με την χοντρή άμμο-χαλικάκι του 1 και 2!την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει!

----------


## abscanary

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ οξιά. Κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο σε δύο μεγέθη των 6mm και των 8mm. Την χρησιμοποιώ σε εξωτερικό χώρο με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Το υλικό έχει μεγάλη καλυπτικότητα, και μεγάλη διάρκεια μεταξύ των αλλαγών (15 ημέρες). Μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα θεωρώ την τιμή του. Αγόρασα 29 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά τα 20 κιλά, βάρος που αντιστοιχεί σε 70 λίτρα! Να επισημάνω ότι το υλικό πρέπει απαραίτητα να συνδυαστεί με τη χρήση σχάρας (Τουλάχιστον το ξύλο των 6mm που δοκίμασα εγώ σκορπίζεται στο πετάρισμα των πουλιών αν χρησιμοποιηθεί χωρίς σχάρα).

----------


## BISBA

Εδώ και ένα χρόνο χρησιμοποιώ το AKTIV STREU της γερμανικής εταιρείας HUGRO.

Είναι  συμπυκνωμένο υπόστρωμα απο ίνες κλωστικής κάνναβης 
κατάλληλο για τωκτικά και πτηνά συντροφιάς.

.Υψηλή απορροφητικότητα
.Καταπολεμά τις οσμές
.Απαλλαγμένο απο σκόνη
.Χωρίς καμία ξένη ουσία
.Βιολογικό προιον
.Πλήρως βιοδιασπόμενο

Επίσης το 2007 βγήκε το πιο καινοτόμο προιον στην παγκόσμια έκθεση DεZοοFα.

Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Κάνω αλλαγή στο συρτάρι μιά φορά το μήνα χωρίς (αν δε συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος )  να έχω  δυσοσμία στο χώρο μου.
Ακόμη ενας  λόγος που το χρησιμοποιώ είναι οτι τα πουλιά σπάνια κατεβαίνουν κάτω  και οταν έρθουν σε επαφή με το υλικό εχω προσέξει  οτι δε χαλάνε τις άκρες των φτερών τους κάτι που είναι πολύ χρήσιμο για εκτροφείς΄που ασχολούντε με πουλιά τύπου.

----------


## mgerom

Mπάμπη δεν διάβασα κάπου την τιμή του.Γράψε την αν θέλεις.
Σ' αυτές τις συσκευασίες έχει μεγάλη σημασία το κόστος.

----------


## BISBA

> Mπάμπη δεν διάβασα κάπου την τιμή του.Γράψε την αν θέλεις.



Η τιμή του είναι 20 euro στα 35 litra.
Απλά έχει το χαρτάκι επάνω και νόμιζα οτι ειναι  ορατή.

----------


## inca1099

Χρησιμοποιώ το ίδιο προιόν με τον Μπάμπη, θα συμφωνήσω με τα γραφόμενα του, όσων αφορά συνθήκες υγιεινής, μηδενική δυσοσμία, αρκετά εύχρηστο κτλ. Όμως το μόνο αρνητικό στο παραπάνω προιόν είναι το ότι δεν διακρίνοντε καθαρά τα κόπρανα σε κάποιον έλεγχο που πρέπει να γίνει, για καθαρά λόγους παρατήρησης και μόνο.

----------


## Φάμπιο

> Κάνω αλλαγή στο συρτάρι μιά φορά το μήνα χωρίς (αν δε συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος ) να έχω δυσοσμία στο χώρο μου.



Χωρις να εχω καμια απολυτως ιδεα γι αυτο το προιον,ειναι "ενταξει" η αλλαγη μια φορα τον μηνα;;;
Γιατι η οξεια και το cats best δεν κραταει τοσο,με προσωπικη μου εμπειρια!

----------


## BISBA

> Χωρις να εχω καμια απολυτως ιδεα γι αυτο το προιον,ειναι "ενταξει" η αλλαγη μια φορα τον μηνα;;;
> Γιατι η οξεια και το cats best δεν κραταει τοσο,με προσωπικη μου εμπειρια!


Τον ιδιο προβληματισμό είχα και εγώ οταν αγόραζα το προιον.
Μόλις το δοκίμασα κατάλαβα τις αντοχές του...
Ακόμη δεν είναι κανόνας το << μια φορά το μήνα >> ,εσύ θα κρίνεις πότε θα το αλλάξεις.

Πρός Γρηγόρη

Φίλε ναι  έχεις δίκαιο.
Ισως να είναι το μοναδικό σημείο που μπορείς να βρείς να πείς κάτι.
Αλλά θα πώ κάτι γενικά :
Όταν έχουμε κάποια υποψία για κάποια πιθανή αρρώστεια  τότε χρησιμοποιούμε ΧΑΡΤΙ και όχι κάποιο απο τα παραπάνω υλικά.

----------


## jk21

ως προς την αντοχη σε εβδομαδες των pellets (εγω εχω χρησιμοποιησει το cats best ) αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι ακομα και οταν ητανε ζεστη ακομα πολυ περισσοτερο τωρα ,δεν υπαρχει  προβλημα οσμων.ακομα και στις 20 μερες που κανω την αλλαγη ,γινεται  για να μην μαζευονται πολλες κουτσουλιες (στεγνες εντελως) κατω απο τις πατηθρες.επισης προληπτικα μηπως ο πολυκαιρισμος δημιουργει βακτηρια ασχετα το τι γραφουν για αντιβακτηριακη δραση.Νικη προφανως (επειδη ανεφερες για οσμες) παιζει ρολο και ο αριθμος των πουλιων σε ενα χωρο.εγω σε εναν οροφο απο την κλουβα(την εχεις δει σε φωτο ) εχω αυτη τη στιγμη 4 πουλακια και στον αλλο 2.σε πιο μικρο κλουβι λογικο ειναι να υπαρχει πιο εντονο προβλημα ισως.

----------


## maria ps

έχω παπαγαλάκια budgies  και χρησιμοποιώ για όλα (και για τα υπόλοιπα) την cats best η οποία έχει 8 ευρώ τα 10λίτρα. Μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω χρησιμοποιήσει από κάλυψη οσμών, εμφάνιση, δεν κολλάει στις ουρές των πουλιών, στεγνώνουν άμεσα οι κουτσουλιές κλπ.
Το αλλάζω το πολύ κάθε 15μέρες, συνήθως κάθε εβδομάδα και πάντα συλλέγω τυχόν φρούτα ή χόρτα μπορεί να πέσουν από τα πουλάκια στον πάτο γιατί φοβάμαι την σαπίλα τους.
Τώρα όμως σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω το προϊόν που προτείνει ο Μπάμπης γιατί το περιγράφει πολύ καλό και είναι και οικονομικότερο.
Πάντως γενικά νομίζω οτι  προτιμότερα είναι το χοντρόκοκκα προϊόντα.

----------


## jk21

μπαμπη το activ streu ειναι τα pellets  ή το  nature streu?το ενα ειναι νιφαδες και το αλλο pellets απ' οτι ξερω.αυτο που ειναι νιφαδες απο οτι ειχα ρωτησει κοστιζε τοσο.το αλλο ηταν ακριβοτερο γυρω στα 35 ευρω αν θυμαμαι.εκτος αν το εχεις βρει σε τιμη χονδρικης.το αλλο που χρησιμοποιω εγω (cats best ) βγαινει και σε μεγαλα συσκευασια 40 λτ που το πηρα στα 23.5 ευρω. αυτο που πιστευω θα τα εκανε να ξεχωριζουν και να αξιζει να δωσεις παραπανω στο ενα ή το αλλο ειναι η αποδειξη με τεκμηριωση απο καταλληλη υπηρεσια της αντικοκκιδιακης δρασης που το ενα αναφερει και της αντιβακτηριακης που αναφερει το αλλο

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αυτο που μπορουμε να το βρουμε το τσουβαλι;;;;  ::

----------


## jk21

νικη απο την κτηνιατρικη στο περιστερι  με παραγγελια ή απο το αντιστοιχο καταστημα στη ελευσινα αμεσα αν εννοεις για το cats best.επισης και απο αλλα μαγαζια αλλα εκει το ειχα βρει φθηνοτερα .μαλιστ α την τελευταια φορα που ειχα παει με ενα φιλαρακι στην κτηνιατρικη για το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα να ψωνισει το ειχανε ανεβασει(το μικρο) λιγο(μισο ευρο) κατι που δεν μου πολυαρεσε ....δεν ειναι τα χρηματα ,ειναι η κινηση..... εαν εννοεις για τα pellets κανναβης (active strew -hugro) ,απο την culpret και ισως και σε αλλα μαγαζια που συνεργαζεται

----------


## maria

Κατά τη γνώμη σας τα παραπάνω προιόντα μπορείς εύκολα να τα βρείς?Γιατί έκτος απο την άμμο για τις γάτες δεν βρήκα κανένα απο τα υπόλοιπα σε γνωστή αλυσίδα pet shops.

----------


## xXx

ναι εύκολα τα βρίσκεις Μαρία απλά πρέπει να μην πας εντελώς στα τυφλά!για ποιο ακριβώς ενδιαφέρεσαι?

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ,αλλα ρωτησα για το αλλο υλικο που μας προτεινε ο Μπαμπης!

Αυτο που προτεινεις εσυ,βολευει στα μεγαλα κλουβια που εχουμε τους μεγαλους παπαγαλους!

Εγω λεω να δοκιμασω το αλλο στα καναρια και στα κοκατιλ!

----------


## jk21

νικη το αναφερω και για αυτο που λεει ο μπαμπης .η culpret το εχει .απλα οταν ξαναμπει ο μπαμπης ισως μας διευκρινισει αν μιλαει για τα pellets (active strew) που ειναι παρομοιο προιον με το cats best  σε σχημα και μεγεθος αλλα απο ψιχα δεντρου κανναβης,ή το nature strew  που ειναι chips (νιφαδες) και ειναι πιο ελαφρυ σε ιδια ποσοτητα ογκου και σαφως πιο φθηνο.εχω την εντυπωση οτι η τιμη που δινει ειναι για τα chips.εσενα προφανως αυτα εννοεις οτι σε βολευουν  απλα να σου πω οτι αυτο που βλεπεις στη φωτο του μπαμπη ειναι ειτε χρησιμοποιημενα τριμμενα pellets ,ειτε μιγμα απο pellets και νιφαδες.οι νιφαδες ειναι επειδη ειναι ελαφρυτερες εχουν και μικρο προβλημα μετακινησης αποτο φτερουγισμα των πουλιων

----------


## BISBA

> .η culpret το εχει .απλα οταν ξαναμπει ο μπαμπης ισως μας διευκρινισει αν μιλαει για τα pellets (active strew)


Καλημέρα Δημήτρη.
Δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι θέλεις κάποια διευκρίνιση.
Ναί όντως το υλίκο είναι το active strew  και οχι οι νιφάδες.

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω ομως γιατι μπερδευτικες ένω όλα αυτα αναφέρονται στο 1 πόστ.

----------


## jk21

μπαμπη εσυ ησουνα σαφης  :Happy:   απλα η τιμη που ανεφερες ειναι η τιμη που ξερω για το φθηνοτερο προιον το nature strew.επισης στη φωτο που το εχεις χυμα περα απο τα pellets τα οποια φαινονται ξεκαθαρα οτι υπρχουν υπαρχει η αισθηση οτι υπαρχει και καποιο πιο <<  λιανο υλικο  >>  πιθανον επειδη εχουν καποια θρυμματισθει.αυτο ισως ειδε η νικη και λεει οτι ειναι διαφορετικης εμφανισης απο το cats best γιατι τα πελλετς σε εμφανιση ειναι ιδια αν οχι σε αξια(δεν γνωριζω αν η κανναβη πραγματι εχει καλυτερες ιδιοτητες).αν ηθελες μας λες τον προμηθευτη σου  :Happy:  .

----------


## maria

> ναι εύκολα τα βρίσκεις Μαρία απλά πρέπει να μην πας εντελώς στα τυφλά!για ποιο ακριβώς ενδιαφέρεσαι?


 Θα ψάξω για τη Versele Laga γιατί προτιμώ τις χονδροκοκές.Θα έβαζα άμμο για γάτες αλλά έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις μήπως κάποιο συστατικό της κάνει κακό στα πουλιά?

----------


## maria

> ναι εύκολα τα βρίσκεις Μαρία απλά πρέπει να μην πας εντελώς στα τυφλά!για ποιο ακριβώς ενδιαφέρεσαι?


Θα ψάξω για μια χονδρόκοκκη που τις προτιμώ τη  Versele Laga μάλλον.Θα ήταν πολύ εύκολο να βρω μια απ΄αυτές για τις γάτες αλλά έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις  σχέτικά με τα συστατικά μήπως κάνουν κακό στα πουλιά μακροπροθεσμα?

----------


## xXx

Μαρία 100% δεν θα σου πει κανείς αν ''ναι'' ή ''όχι'' πιστεύω!όσοι μιλούν επί του θέματος μιλούν λόγω πείρας με τα συγκεκριμένα υλικά και νομίζω ότι είναι ευχαριστημένοι και το κάνουν!και κάποιο πουλάκι να έχουμε χάσει κατά τη διάρκεια χρήσης αυτών των υλικών κανείς δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει 100% ότι δεν προήλθε από αυτό ούτε το αντίθετο!νομίζω όμως ότι αν ήταν τόσο ευαίσθητα σε κάποια από αυτά θα είχαμε μαζικούς θανάτους!μακροχρόνια λοιπόν.....ότι και να πω ψέματα θα σου απαντήσω :roll:

----------


## maria

Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα ότι άνθρωποι με πείρα στα πουλιά τη χρησιμοποιούν  για χρόνια άσε που τη βρίσκεις και πολύ πιό εύκολα αλλά ξέρεις .. η αμφιβολία.Αυριο θα τη δοκιμάσω κι έγω.Σ΄ευχαριστώ Βασίλη  :winky:

----------


## xXx

παιδιά προχτές σε ένα pet βρήκα κάποιο υλικό που δεν είχα ξαναβρεί και είναι της εταιρίας Versele-Laga

----------


## Ρία

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι? αν βαλουμε αμμο δεν θα μπει στα ποδια των πουλιων με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθει ποδαγρα?

----------


## tasrek

Μα την ποδάγρα δεν την παθαίνουν από την άμμο, αλλά προέρχεται από ελλιπή καθαριότητα είτε το υλικό είναι άμμος ή χαρτί κ.λ.π.

----------


## sleopard

Γεια σας παιδειά!!!δηλάδή να ρωτήσω με την σειρά μου,η άμμος σε τι υπερέχει του χαρτιού??ποιό υγειηνή ας πούμε??και μπαίνει όπως και το χαρτί?κάτω απο την σχάρα??

----------


## xXx

Ναι έτσι τοποθετείται αλλά και χωρίς σχάρα μπορείς να την βάλεις απλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή τα πουλιά μαζί της (σε ένα τέτοιο κλουβί βέβαια ότι υλικό και αν έβαζες κάτω τα πουλιά θα ερχόταν σε άμεση επαφή)

Συνήθως αποφεύγεται το χαρτί, έτσι ώστε τα πουλιά να μην έρχονται σε επαφή με τα μελάνια τα οποία είναι σε αυτό, αλλά και πάλι η άμμος είναι πιο υγιεινή όπως και αν το δεις, αφού είναι πιο απορροφητική!

Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά είναι επίσης απορροφητικά και ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενα!

----------


## nasososan

Το πρόβλημα,στη χρήση όλων των υλικών είναι στην απορροφητικότητα.Ένα προιόν που έχει μεγάλη προσροφητική ικανότητα, απορροφά δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα υγρών σε σχέση με το βάρος του, μας είναι εν δυνάμει και πιο χρηστικό. Τώρα όσο για αντικκοκιδιακή δράση,δεν..... Τα κοκκίδια αντιμετωπίζονται εντός του οργανισμού με χρήση φαρμάκων, στην ώριμη μορφή τους είτε τα φάρμακα είναι κοκκιδιοστατικά, είτε κοκκιδιοκτόνα...Στην περίπτωση που θα βγούν απ'τον οργανισμό και θα είναι σε μορφή ωοκύστης δεν έχουμε κάποιο φάρμακο,απλά χρησιμοποιούμε απολυμαντικά..... Τα οποία δεν ενδύκνεινται να βρίσκονται σε υπόθεμα που μπορεί να καταποθεί απ'τα πτηνά... Οπότε κόβουμε τις δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης των σποροζωιδίων που βρίσκονται μέσα στις ωοκύστεις... 
Ένα υλικό με πολύ μεγάλη προσρόφηση, >90% της υγρασίας και άμεσα, τότε έχουμε αυξημένα επίπεδα αντικοκκιδιακής δράσης....
Το χαρτί στην κτηνιατρική πράξη το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για διάγνωση νόσου - προβλήματος κοκκιδίων, κατά τα υπόλοιπα απορροφητική άμμο ή παρεμφερή υλικά.

----------


## Windsa

Εγώ εδώ και καιρό βάζω στα Γούλδιανς άμμο Γάτας με μεγάλους κόκκους.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εγώ εδώ και καιρό βάζω στα Γούλδιανς άμμο Γάτας με μεγάλους κόκκους.


Πωλήνα την τσιμπάνε η όχι.Έχεις παρατηρήσει κάτι;

----------


## panos70

τωρα βαζω εφημεριδα αλλα στα ζευγαρωματα βαζω ασπρη ψυλη αμο με θρυμματισμενα κοχυλια που κανει και για τη χονεψη τους,φυσικα την εχω παντα σε ολα τα κλουβια σε μια αυγοθυκη

----------


## Windsa

Περισσότερες φορές είχα σχάρα στο κλουβί και δεν μπορούσανε να την φτάσουν. Τώρα τα έχω χωρίς σχάρα και δεν έχουν κανένα ενδιαφέρον στην άμμο αυτη. Τους έχω ενα μεγάλο μπολ με άμμο για πουλιά και συνέχεια τσιμπάνε απο εκεί.

Το LoveBird μου το είχα κι εκείνο με την άμμο αυτή χορις σχάρα και το κάποιες φορές ψυλοτσιμπαγε... αλλά χωρίς πάθος... ετσι, τυχαία...

Μου έχουν προτείνει να χρησιμοποιώ άμμο για γάτα πολλά παιδιά  που ασχολούνται με γουλδιανς απο ρώσικο φόρουμ. 
Το πιο βασικό να βρεις κάτι που δεν έχει επικίνδυνα χημικά και αρωματικά.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω αμμο για γατες βαζω...τωρα ολα τα κλοβια μου εχουν σχαρες...αλλα παλιοτερα που δν ηξερα εβαζα και ζωρις σχαρα...χωρι ςομως να παθουν κατι απο αυτο τα πουλακια...

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Αντικοκκιδιακή άμμο χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ μετά από δοκιμές όλων σχεδόν των υλικών που προαναφέρατε.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι το καλύτερο από όλα.

----------


## serafeim

παιδιά αυτό κάθε ποτε το αλλάζω??

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Αν μιλάς για το αντικοκκιδιακό χαλικάκι μπορείς να το καθαρίζεις λίγο μ ένα γάντι αφού κάνει τα περιττώματα σβόλους και κρατάει την υγρασία. Συνολικά αλλαγή μια φορά κάθε 15-20 μέρες. Επίσης δεν μυρίζει καθόλου. Υπάρχει και για περιστέρια και για γάτες. Είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς υλικό και η τιμή του είναι 3-3.5 € το πεντάκιλο στα πετ και στα σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ φιλε μου, είχα τις εφημερίδες και με βασάνιζαν κάθε μέρα...
και πάλι 10000000 Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thanasissin

έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ κανένας pellets για κουνέλια? μου το έδωσαν να το δοκιμάσω και το έχω βάλει εδώ και 3 ημέρες. 
Στον πάτο χαρτί και από πάνω pellets έβαλα. Εντυπώσεις/σχόλια κανείς?

----------


## jk21

μαλλον δεν εννοεις κουνελινη αλλα pellets τριμματος ξυλου που μοιαζει με κουνελινη.τετοιο χρησιμοποιω εγω και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος .

----------


## thanasissin

Αυτό εννοώ, πήρα ένα μικρό σακί της witte mollen. Τι μάρκα χρησιμοποιείς και σε τι τιμή/συσκευασία αν επιτρέπεται? Κάθε πότε αλλάζεις?

----------


## jk21

χρησιμοποιουσα το cats best σε συσκευασια 40 λιτρων στα 24 αν θυμαμαι ευρω.χρησιμοποιω (δεν θυμαμαι μαρκα αλλα δεν εχει σημασια ) ελληνικα pellets απο θρακη και μακεδονια που βρισκουμε σε μαγαζια με καυστηρες ανανεωσιμων πηγων ενεργειας .ειναι παμφθηνα χωρις χημικα και ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα .τα βρισκω σχεδον κατι παραπανω απο την προηγουμενη μιση ποσοτητα σε ογκο _(αναφερει κιλα και οχι ογκο )_ και κανουν παντου οπου βρειτε απο 6 εως 7 το πολυ ευρω το τσουβαλι.αλλαζω το χειμωνα καθε 20 μερες και οσο ζεσταινει ο καιρος φθανω στις 10 .απορροφουν και στεγνωνουν ταχυστα τις κουτσουλιες.αν πεσει νερο απο μπανιο (που αν εχουμε εξωτερικο no problem ) απλα φουσκωνουν και θρυμματιζονται πιο ευκολα

----------


## thanasissin

Πολύ καλή τιμή γιαί πήρα τη μικρή συσκ (περίπου 5 κιλά) και την πλήρωσα 6.50. Αυτό όμως που λες συμφέρει

----------


## jk21

επειδη ρωτηθηκα απο μελη για το που μπορουν να βρουνε pellets σαν και αυτα ,για να βρει ο καθενας στην περιοχη του ας ανατρεξει στο google ψαχνοντας πληροφοριες για << pellets βιομαζα >>  ή για  << πελλετ βιομαζα >> ή για καταστηματα με λεβητες βιομαζας .υπαρχουν σχεδον σε ολα

----------


## dogoulisd

Το κιλο εχει περιπου 0,15-0,25 κανονικα.Θα το βρειτε σε τσουβαλια η 15 η 20 η 25 κιλα ειναι πολυ βολικο και φθηνο.εχει δυο κακα το ενα δεν ειναι αποστειρωμενο και το δευτερο οτι πρεπει να προσεξεται το υλικο κατασκευης του να ειναι ξυλο (καυσοξυλο η σουηδικο)και οχι γεωργικο υπολειμμα οπως απο βαμβακια γιατι τα φυτοφαρμακα που εχουν πεσει στο φυτο εχουν μεταφερθει και στην πελεττα.

----------


## jk21

αυτα που ειναι απο μακεδονια και θρακη ειναι σιγουρα ξυλια ,νομιζω απο οξιες

----------


## jk21

αυτα που ειναι απο μακεδονια και θρακη ειναι σιγουρα ξυλια ,νομιζω απο οξιες

----------


## serafeim

εγω ωρα το καλοκαιρι βαζω πριονιδιγια χαμστερς... κανουν πολυ καλη δουλεια και παιχνιδακι!!!

----------


## thanasissin

Πάντως στην μία εβδομάδα που  χρησιμοποιώ τα πέλλετς εχω σχηματίσει πολύ καλή εντύπωση, ούτε μυρωδιές, ούτε υγρασίες, ούτε και φαίνεται τόση πολλή βρωμιά.

----------


## jk21

δεν θα την αλλαξεις θαναση !

----------


## thanasissin

Το ξέρω Δημήτρη... Το έχω καταλάβει :Party0016:

----------


## katerina1979

> εχει δυο κακα το ενα δεν ειναι αποστειρωμενο.


Αυτό πως αντιμετωπίζεται; Το αποστειρώνεις εσύ;

Και κάτι άλλο: γενικά για τα υλικά που βάζουμε στους πάτους, τα βάζουμε απευθείας στον πάτο του κλουβιού ή βάζουμε πρώτα κάποιο χαρτί και από πάνω το υλικό;

----------


## thanasissin

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για να το αποστειρώσεις μόνος σου. Στην περίπτωση που έχεις σχάρα στον πάτο καλώς. Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις απλά προσέχεις να μην παράγονται από αγροτικά υπολείματα παρά μόνο από ξύλο.

Άλλοι λένε ότι δεν χρειάζεται χαρτί. Εγώ βάζω και χαρτί για να το μαζεύω πιο εύκολα. 

2 εβδομάδες σχεδόν το χρησιμοποιώ και νομίζω ότι κόλλησα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τιποτα στη φυση δεν ειναι αποστειρωμενο και αμα εχει αποστειρωθει μετα απο την επαφη του με το περιβαλλον συντομα σταματα να ειναι . ειδικα αν δεχεται μυριαδες μικροβια που ειναι φυσιολογικη χλωριδα των κουτσουλιων αλλα αν επανελθουν στο πτηνο (και ανεπτυγμενα σε ογκο ισως απο την υγρασια και τη θερμοκρασια ) μεσω της οδου της τροφης ,γινονται παθογονα .το θεμα ειναι να υπαρχει καλη απορροφηση της υγρασιας των περιττωματων .αυτο τα pellets το κανουν μια χαρα .

----------


## aTomGR

http://www.hugro.de/de/nager-aktivstreu.pl

----------


## jk21

Μια πολυ καλη λυση ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ...αλλα λιγο αλμυρο

----------


## aTomGR

Μπορεί κάποιος να το αναμίξει με το ψιλό πριονίδι της ίδιας εταιρείας σε κάποια αναλογία και να μειώσει αρκετά το κόστος. Αλλά καθότι το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στα όρια μπορώ να πω ότι με αυτό τα πουλιά δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα.Το καλοκαίρι έλειψα 1 μήνα λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων και τα πουλιά κανένα πρόβλημα.
Η τεχνική που ακολουθώ είναι η εξής. Βάζω σε κάθε συρτάρι περίπου 2 δάκτυλα. Μέρα παρά μέρα με το χέρι βγάζω τα σημεία που έχουν κουτσουλιές, αυτές έχουν ξεραθεί εντελώς και έχουν σχεδόν απολυμανθεί. Αν χρειαστεί βάζω μισή η μια χούφτα μη μείνει τρύπα. Έτσι έχω ελάχιστες κουτσουλιές μέσα. Στο μήνα ή και παραπάνω το υπόστρωμα φαίνεται ότι έχει εξαντληθεί οπότε το αλλάζω, απολυμαίνω το συρτάρι με κάποιο καλό απολυμαντικό για ιούς μικρόβια κτλ. και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Αυτό αν δεν έχεις σχάρα. Αν κάποιος έχει σχάρα εκτός από το καθάρισμα της σχάρας στο μήνα δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή και δεν μυρίζει σχεδόν καθόλου. 
ΚΑι το κόστος είναι πάντα σχετικό. Αν έχεις καναρίνι που κάνει 700 ευρώ δεν το βάζεις στη μαρμαρόσκονη.

----------


## vag21

εγω χρησιμοποιω της vitakraft μαυρη αμμο,ειναι σε 2κιλο κουβαδακι με αρωμα λεμονι και εχει τριμμενο οστρακο καποτε ειχε 6.5ευρο και τωρα τη κατεβασε στα3.5.το πουλι κατεβαινει συνεχεια και τρωει,ανυσηχησα λιγο με τα αρωματικα και τη μαρμαροσκονη που αναφερετε παραπανω.αν εχετε κατι αλλο να μου προτεινετε παλι με οστρακο που να ειναι πιο ποιοτικο.κυκλοφορουν παρα πολλες αμμοι και εχω χασει το μπουσουλα.

----------


## panos70

Εγω βαζω μετα απο προτροπη-συζητηση του jk χαρτι A4, και στις ζευγαρωστρες Α3 πολυ ποιο οικονομικο και οικολογικο και αοσμο,αλλα καθε 5 μερες αλαγη

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Για χαρτί μια άλλη καλή λύση είναι το χαρτόνι γκοφρέ που είναι και απορροφητικό.
Το μόνο "πρόβλημα"  ότι είναι σε ρολό 1,20μ Χ 10μ (αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε χρωματοπωλεία και είδη χαρτικών (ΟΧΙ βιβλιοπωλεία, θα το πληρώσετε  χρυσό)  που σας κόβουν όσο θέλετε.

----------


## vag21

το κλουβακι δεν εχει σχαρα,δε με βολευει το χαρτι.εχει συνηθισει και κατεβαινει και τσιμπολογαει το οστρακο και δε θελω να του το κοψω. απλα ψαχνω οτι πιο ποιοτικο σε κατι τετοιο.

----------


## aTomGR

> Για χαρτί μια άλλη καλή λύση είναι το χαρτόνι γκοφρέ που είναι και απορροφητικό.
> Το μόνο "πρόβλημα"  ότι είναι σε ρολό 1,20μ Χ 10μ (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
> 
> Μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε χρωματοπωλεία και είδη χαρτικών (ΟΧΙ βιβλιοπωλεία, θα το πληρώσετε  χρυσό)  που σας κόβουν όσο θέλετε.


Το χαρτί αυτό είναι 1+1 για φωλιά ψείρας. Για την ακρίβεια το χρησιμοποιούμε για να κάνουμε παγίδες για κόκκινη ψείρα.

http://www.apdcanari.com/index.php?p...de-nids-a-poux

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Βαγγέλη πιο ποιοτική πιστεύω ότι είναι η Versele Laga Marine την οποία χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ.

Δες εδώ http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1061&pro=17147

H τιμή της είναι 4,50€ τα 5 kg

----------


## vag21

φιλε θαναση .μπορεις να μου δωσεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το υλικο που χρησιμοποιεις?δε το εχω ξανακουσει,ειναι πιο καλο απο μια επωνυμη αμμο?

----------


## aTomGR

Χρησιμοποιώ το Hugro AKTIV- STEU Υπόστρωμα Κλωστικής Κάνναβης
http://www.culpret.gr/culpret/produc...cat=115&page=1
Το Link είναι του εισγωγέα όχι καταστήματος μη μου πάθει κάνα έμφραγμα ο Δημήτρης

----------


## vag21

βγαινει και σε μικροτερη συσκευασια?σε τι υπερτερει απο την αμμο που εχει και οστρακα.συγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση αυτο που ειπες οτι δε βαζεις ενα ακριβο πουλι σε μαρμαροσκονη.και εχω δει οτι την αμμο μετα απο μια μερα την κανει χαλια και μιλαμε για αμμο 3.5ευρο το 2κιλο.

----------


## jk21

> Εγω βαζω μετα απο προτροπη-συζητηση του jk χαρτι A4, και στις ζευγαρωστρες Α3 πολυ ποιο οικονομικο και οικολογικο και αοσμο,αλλα καθε 5 μερες αλαγη


το καθε 5 μερες παντως δεν ηταν στην προταση ....  το λευκο χαρτι ειναι για να αλλαζει συχνοτατα σαν ευκολη οικονομικη λυση ακομα και για καθημερινη αλλαγη ,εχοντας το πλεονεκτημα του οτι μπορουμε να παρατρηρουμε την αλλαγη των κουτσουλιων ,οταν συμβαινει.

εγω παντως οπως εχω ξαναπει επειδη εχω κλουβα με πατο 90 χ  45 σχεδον χρησιμοποιων pellets αλλα τα προοριζομενα ως καυσιμη βιομαζα

----------


## aTomGR

Το υπόστρωμα πρέπει να απορροφά υγρασία και να μειώνει το βακτηριδιακό φορτίο. Αυτό ακόμα και αν έχεις σχάρα με συρταράκι.
 Στις μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις υπάρχουν σχάρες αλλά από κάτω υπάρχει ειδικό ρολό χαρτί που αλλάζεται συνέχεια. Όπως εδώ http://i38.tinypic.com/6on4th.jpg .
Και πάλι όμως ο χώρος μυρίζει πράγμα που σημαίνει μεγάλο βακτηριδιακό φορτίο.
Η πατέντα της Hugro είναι ότι το pellet είναι πολύ απορροφητικό, στεγνώνει τη κουτσουλιά άμεσα, και είναι εμποτισμένο σε αντιβακτηριδιακό που την απολυμαίνει. Έχει 2 ελαττώματα, είναι ακριβό και νόστιμο.

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω χρησιμοποιω αμμο για γατες της friskies. Κοστιζει 3,50 ευρω τα 5 κιλα. Τα κοκατιλ που τα χω μεσα, σε κλουβι 80χ50χ50 περιπου αν θυμαμαι καλα, τα αλλάζω καθε 15 μερες κ παλι για αισθητικους λογους επειδη εχει γεμισει φλουδια. Δε μου χει μυρισει ποτε..

----------


## vag21

απο οτι καταλαβαινω τα pellets ειναι κυριως για κλουβες.στα κλουβια χωρις σχαρα μαλλον η λυση ειναι η αμμος.αν και δεν ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος γιατι μετα απο μια μερα γινεται χαλια και επειδη το πουλι κατεβαινει συνεχεια και τσιμπολογαει τα ποδια του γινονται χαλια κολλανε κουτσουλιες και αμμος πανω τους.αυτο που λεει ο θανασης οτι τα pellet ειναι νοστιμα κανει να τα τσιμπαει το πουλι?

----------


## jk21

> και είναι εμποτισμένο σε αντιβακτηριδιακό που την απολυμαίνει



αναφερει καπου κατι τετοιο θαναση;  αν ναι με ποια ουσια;

----------


## vag21

ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το activ-streu της hugro?αν υπαρχει κανενα καταστημα κοντα στο πειραια ακομα καλυτερα.οποιος ξερει ας μου στειλει πμ.να δοκιμασουμε και κατι αλλο εκτος απο την αμμο.

----------


## vag21

το activ-streu το βρηκα σε δυο μαγαζια στο πειραια,ο ενας το ειχε 13ευρο και ο αλλος 17 τα 14 lt(οτι θελει πουλαει ο καθενας).ειναι ογκωδες υλικο και κατα τη γνωμη μου κανει για κλουβες και μεγαλα κλουβια.τελικα πηρα το cats best universal 7.4 τα 10lt.κανει πολυ καλυτερη δουλεια απο την αμμο καθως τα ποδια του πουλιου και τα ξυλαρακια ειναι πεντακαθαρα ενω με την αμμο γινοταν μια λασπη απο την ποτιστρα και τις κουτσουλιες.ξερετε αν προσφερει το cats best και καποια εξτρα?αντικοκιδιακη προστασια κ.α?

----------


## jk21

συμφωνα με ρητη δηλωση πτηνιατρου σε σεμιναριο του ΑΣΚΕ που ειχα παρακολουθησει ,καθε υλικο που εχει απορροφητικη ιδιοτητα πολυ καλη ειναι αντικοκκιδιακο .

δικα μου λογια τωρα : ουτε της cats best που λενε antibacterial ουτε τo active strew που λεει αντικοκκιδιακο δεν εχουν καποια ουσια περα απο την απορροφητικοτητα τους (πολυ καλη ) που να τους δινει κατι προσθετο .δεν εχω καποιες πληροφοριες πχ οτι η κανναβη εχει αντικοκκιδιακες ιδιοτητες .ειναι αληθεια οτι ισχυριζονται αλλα λογω της πολυ καλης τους απορροφητικοτητας .εγω βεβαια αρκουμαι στο πιο οικονομικο pellet καυσιμης βιομαζας που στην περιπτωση του σκευασματος που εγω εχω αγορασει δεν εχει κατι επικινδυνο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εβαζα αμμο της φρισκις αλλα τωρα πηρα και εγω πελετ (αυτο που λεει ο δημητρης)...πολυ ευχαριστημενος! μαλιστα μου αρεσει γιατι λεω να το ριχνω στο παρτερι και οχι στα σκουπιδια!

*το βαζω και στο τρωκτικο μου και ειμαι και απο εκει πολυ ικανοποιημενος!

----------


## jk21

εγω μετα τη χρηση του το βαζω σε καδο στον οποιο ριχνω και ανακατευω και υπολοιματα απο το καθαρισμα των χορτων της χορτοπιττας και φλουδια απο φρουτα . ηδη πανω σε αυτον και σε καποιες γλαστρες στην ταρατσα που εχω ριξει απο αυτο το κατα καποιο τροπο <<κομποστ>> εχουν βγει γαιδουραγκαθο (αγκαθι μαριας ) , περιλλα  και πριν 1 βδομαδα εχω μεταφυτεψει και 5-6 ριζες σενεκιο (γαρδελοχορτο ) που βρηκα σε καποιο χωραφι στο ξυλοκαστρο

----------


## vag21

το βασικοτερο ειναι οτι τα πουλια δεν εχουν καποιο ενδιαφερον να κατεβαινουν κατω και ετσι το κλουβι μενει καθαρο.το εχω βαλει 2 μερες και τοσο καθαρο το χωρο δεν τον εχω ξαναδει.το ιδιο πιστευω συμβαινει και με τα pellets που χρησιμοποιουν τα παιδια.

----------


## takism3

tτο κακο με τα pellets activ-streu της hugro ειναι για εμενα βεβαια που τα χρησιμοποιουσα σε κλειστο δωματιο σε πανω απο 20 κλουβια (ηταν αριστο υπεραποροφητικο καμμια μυρωδια των πουλιων αλλα,....)οταν περναγαν οι μερες αρχιζε να τριβετε και να δημιουργει μια πολυ λεπτη σκονη η οποια αιωριταν κα ιειχε πολυ εντονη μυρωδια(αφου ειναι απο χοτρα ..ξυλα..κανναβι κτλ)..και ενω τη χρησιμοποιουσα 4 μηνες το σταματησα....να την αλλαζεις καθες 3-4 μερες δε συμφερει...πριν προλαβει να διαλυθει δλδ....σε εξω κλουβια δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα αλλα και παλι αλλαγη πριν διαλυθει....το κακο ειναι ατι τα pelletσ γινονται αφου ολα τα υλικα γινουν σκονη...αν τα υλικα ηταν σε πιο μεγαλη μορφη δλδ να μην φτανουν να γνονται σκονη οταν τριβονται θα ηταν καλυτερα...Δημητρη τα pellets για τους καυστηρες διαλυονται ευκολα?????θρυματιζονται αμεσα δλδ η κρατανε τη σκληροτητα τους????

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χρηστο για τα παπαγαλια μου ουτε λογος...για τον αρουραιο μου(που παραγει περισσοτερα και σε ενα μερος μονο υγρα) πρεπει να το αλλαζω 1 φορα σχεδον παθε 5-6 μερες...

στα παπαγαλια το εχω βαλει εδω και πανω απο 2 εβδομαδες και δεν εχει γινει ακομα ουτε στο ελαχιστο σκονη

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ σκονη δεν γινονται ποτε οπως και το cats best επισης οταν το χρησιμοποιουσα .ομως αν πεσει νερο μαζεμενο πανω τους (αν βαζεις μεσα εκει μπανακι και δεν βαζεις εξωτερικο ) γυρω γυρω φουσκωνουν και θρυμματιζονται αν τα αγγιξεις αλλα δεν τα παιρνει ο αερας .παντως για οποιον θελει κατι που να μην θρυμματιζεται  υπαρχουν σε ογκο 40 λιτ μικρα κομματια ξυλου απο οξια νομιζω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως  .το θεμα ειναι οτι εκει που τα ειχε παρει το ματι μου δεν ειναι e-shop για να σου εστελνα πμ .η τιμη ερχοταν παρομοια με 40 λιτρο cats best γυρω στα 25 αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτο που λες δημητρη το εχουν τα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ...ειναι το πιο γνωστο υποστρωμα για ιγκουανα.

----------


## jk21

οποτε αυτο ειναι καλο ! ελπιζω να το βρει και στη ναυπακτο αν το ψαξει

----------


## takism3

αν ειναι χοντροκομμενα ξυλα ομως δε θα εχουν απορροφητικοτητα.......και Δημητρη τα πελετσ που λεμε επιμενω....στις 10 μερες ...γιατι απο εκει και επειτα τα αλλαζα γιατι σε καθε ζευγαρωστρα ειχα ενα πουλι...οταν αλλαζα τα πελετσ κα ιτα πεταγα στο κουβα η σκονη ντουχνα......αν τα παρεις και τριψεις τριβονται εντονα....μιλαμε για τη κανναβη ετσι η μου λες για τα αλλα απο το καυστηρα..????

----------


## jk21

την κανναβη δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιησει .μιλαω ειτε για το cats best ειτε για τα pellets για καυσιμο .τουλαχιστον για την μαρκα που εχω παρει .θα κοιταξω να παω αυριο ταρατσα να δω μαρκα στην αποθηκη να σας πω .εγω και στα δυο αυτα ημουν και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος

----------


## vag21

σημερα σε γνωστο σουπερμαρκετ ειδα αλλο ενα υλικο.catsan αμμο για γατες,εγραφε οτι ειναι 3 φορες πιο απορροφητικη απο τις κοινες αμμους.τα υλικο ηταν απο πετρωμα(χαλαζια-ασβεστολιθο νομιζω).9ευρο τα 10lt.

----------


## daras

πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα. πηρα αμμο της φρισκις και ειναι πολυ καλη για τα κλουβια με σχαρα. τουλαχιστον δειχνει πιο αποτελεσματικη απο την εφημεριδα.
θα τη δοκιμασω και στο pionus μου....αλλα το κουβι δεν εχει σχαρα. εψαξα να διαβασω το συστατικο στη συσκευασια αλλα δε το βρηκα...αποτι καταλαβα διαβαζοντας το θεμα ομως πρεπει να ειναι ασφαλες ακομη και αν τα πουλια ερχονται σε επαφη με αυτη....

----------


## Kostas A

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω με την χρήση του cats best ή των pellets η σχάρα είναι απαραίτητη στον πάτο του κλουβιού ;

----------


## jk21

Εγω καλως ή κακως δεν εχω ,αλλα δεν ειχα προβληματα .εχουν μεγαλη απορροφητικοτητα και αυτο δεν ευνοει την αναπτυξη μικροβιων και βακτηριων .αρκει να μην επαναπαυομαστε και αφηνουμε τον πατο γεματο στα λερωμενα απο κουτσουλιες pellets .επισης εξαρταται ισως που δεν τα τσιμπανε τα πουλια μου .δεν ξερω σε αλλους εκτροφεις πως αντιδρουν τα δικα τους

----------


## dogoulisd

Χθες είδα σε ένα φυλλάδιο μικρές ελεφροπετρες,
*********************

Λέτε να κάνει για πουλια απο θέμα μικροβιων και αποροφησης,γιατί είναι πολυ φθηνό αν αξίζει.

----------


## pao13

Καλημέρα
  Είναι άριστο σαν προϊόν μιας και είναι εντελώς αδρανές και με τεράστια απορροφητικότητα.
  Αν μου επιτραπεί από το forum μπορώ να δώσω παραπάνω στοιχεία για έναν κύριο που το επεξεργάζεται και το διαθέτει στην αγορά.
  Προσωπικά, μαζί με πολλούς φίλους το χρησιμοποιούμε χρόνια.
  Εάν ήδη το γνωρίζετε, υπήρχε στην αγορά μέσω του Άλεξ, απλά τώρα βγαίνει σε καλύτερη μορφή και με μηδέν σκόνη σχεδόν.

----------


## mitsman

Θεμη σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ για την ενημερωση!!! ειναι σημαντικο πραγμα να γνωριζουμε κατι μεσα απο την εμπειρια!! γιατι αλλο η θεωρια και αλλο η πραξη!!!!

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται θα παρακαλουσα να γινει μεσω πμ!

----------


## kz8

> Το κιλο εχει περιπου 0,15-0,25 κανονικα.Θα το βρειτε σε τσουβαλια η 15 η 20 η 25 κιλα ειναι πολυ βολικο και φθηνο.εχει δυο κακα το ενα δεν ειναι αποστειρωμενο και το δευτερο οτι πρεπει να προσεξεται το υλικο κατασκευης του *να ειναι ξυλο (καυσοξυλο η σουηδικο)*και οχι γεωργικο υπολειμμα οπως απο βαμβακια γιατι τα φυτοφαρμακα που εχουν πεσει στο φυτο εχουν μεταφερθει και στην πελεττα.


θα παμε δηλ κ θα πουμε θελουμε πελετ ξυλου?κ πως θα ξερουμε οτι δεν εχει γεωργικο υπολειμμα?

----------


## Deimitori

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά! Η κανάρα μου έχει μία "μανία" να τραβά και να σχίζει το χαρτί Α4 που χρησιμοποιώ κάτω από την σχάρα του κλουβιού της. Είναι μάλλον ακόμη πυρωμένη... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με το πολύ το τράβα -τράβα και όπως κάθεται στην σχάρα του κλουβιού και τραβάει το χαρτί έχει φθείρει την ουρά της.  ::   Τι μου προτείνετε να βάλω αντί του χαρτιού κάτω από την σχάρα, πέλλετ ή άμμο υγιεινής γάτας; Επίσης και κάποια από τα νεαρά εφετινά καναρίνια τραβούν το χαρτί, αλλά η κανάρα δίνει "ρεσιτάλ" τραβήγματος και στο τέλος θα μείνει κολοβή... Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lagreco69

> Τι μου προτείνετε να βάλω αντί του χαρτιού κάτω από την σχάρα, πέλλετ ή άμμο υγιεινής γάτας;


Δημητρη και τα δυο ειναι εξισου καλα υλικα. 

Για αμμο, δες την προταση του Στελιου Ο ασφαλής καθαρισμός της 76αρας ζευγαρώστρας.

----------


## stephan

Εκτός των άλλων μπορεις να κανεις οτι έκανα και εγω στο θηλυκό μου παπαγαλάκι: βαλε σε ενα σημείο απο τα καγκελα του κλουβιου κάποιο κομμάτι απο χαρτι (πχ χαρτι κουζίνας που θα μπορεις να το ''πλέξεις'' εύκολα αναμεσα στα κάγκελα) και ας την να ασχολείται με αυτο και οχι με το χαρτι στον πατο (που σίγουρα δεν ειναι καθαρό).

----------

